# Opp. Turning Bike w/ Sidecar



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's a bike my dad has been working on with my grandpa I'd thought I'd share with you guys.




 

 





-Sam


----------



## sam (Mar 2, 2013)

Turn right go left! and with a sidecar too---be a cool ride when finished---how close to Abita Springs La. do you live?That bike would be perfict for the Louisiana Bicycle Festival


----------

